# arrivare al limite



## miss melancholy

Altra curiosità.
Come posso dire "Sono arrivata al limite", sottinteso "non ce la faccio più" oltre ad un "I got the limit"?

_I've reached my edge of suffering
I came to the saturation point (?)_


----------



## rrose17

I've reached my limit.
I'm just about over the edge.

And of course "non ce la faccio più" can be said as "I've had it!"


----------



## miss melancholy

Okay..Ma solo quei due modi? Mm
 Sì..Oppure "I can't take it anymore"?


----------



## fitter.happier

miss melancholy said:


> Okay..Ma solo quei due modi? Mm
> Sì..Oppure "I can't take it anymore"?



Va benissimo anche questa proposta


----------



## miss melancholy

E per la prima? Volevo sentire altre voci se possibile...


----------



## rrose17

miss melancholy said:


> _I've reached my edge of suffering_ *This is not natural sounding at all.*
> _I came to the saturation point_ *This means something different*_._


----------



## Matrap

What about: "I am at breaking point"?


----------



## miss melancholy

What does the second mean?  Couldn't it be "I can stand really no more"?
Other attempts?


----------



## rrose17

If I were attending a lecture and there was a lot of information being given, at some point I might say "I've reached my saturation point. I can't absorb anymore."


----------



## fitter.happier

_Saturation point_ è un'espressione usata in chimica, non credo venga usata anche in senso metaforico come in italiano (a quanto pare sì!).

_I can stand really no more_ non va bene. Puoi dire_ I really can't stand it anymore_ (non sopporto più questa situazione)


----------



## miss melancholy

So, "came" is unappropriate


----------



## miss melancholy

@fitter.happier: pensavo di dover eliminare la negazione a "can" per usare "no more" ^^'', ma forse non è così.. La seconda è proprio meglio.


----------



## london calling

I've had it up to here
I've had it up to my back teeth
I'm fed up with it all
I've had enough

etc. etc.


----------



## miss melancholy

london calling said:


> I've had it up to here
> I've had it up to my back teeth
> I've fed up with it all
> I've had enough
> 
> etc. etc.



*Q*uesto vale anche per "sono arrivata al limite" , giusto?


----------



## london calling

miss melancholy said:


> questo vale anche per "sono arrivata al limite" , giusto?


Inteso come non ne posso più...a proposito, ho appena  corretto un mio refuso...


----------



## miss melancholy

Eh ma io volevo sapere anche altri modi per "arrivare al limite"


----------



## london calling

miss melancholy said:


> Eh ma io volevo sapere anche altri modi per "arrivare al limite"


Guarda che tu hai detto nel primo post che volevi sapere come si diceva _sono arrivata al limite, sottinteso non ce la faccio più_...

Le frasi che ho scritto significano esattamente quello. O non ho capito niente?


----------



## miss melancholy

london calling said:


> Guarda che tu hai detto nel primo post che volevi sapere come si diceva _sono arrivata al limite, sottinteso non ce la faccio più_...
> 
> Le frasi che ho scritto significano esattamente quello. O non ho capito niente?



*S*ìsì ok, pensavo ci potessero essere altri modi oltre ai soliti "*I*'ve had it up with all", "fed up with".. *A*nzi, un sinonimo di fed up quale potrebbe essere


----------



## gandolfo

Well it's not "I've had it up with all" it doesn't exist

it's :

"I've had it up to here with you" a phrase I often use

Synonyms of "fed up": "sick and tired of", "sick of", "have had it up to here with", "have had enough of....." , "fed up to the back teeth with.." 

That seems to cover it Miss M


----------



## You little ripper!

_I've had it up to pussy's bow!_ is another one quite common in Australia.

Pussy's Bow


----------



## miss melancholy

Charles Costante said:


> _I've had it up to pussy's bow!_ is another one quite common in Australia.



*I*t always keeps on being _i've had it up (with) etc etc_, charles. *I* meant to find something that could be quite different from the choices given so far, if possible.


----------



## You little ripper!

miss melancholy said:


> it always keeps on being _i've had it up (with) etc etc_,  charles. i meant to find something that could be quite different from  the choices given so far, if possible.


Miss melancholy, I'm sorry  you didn't find the suggestion to your liking, but just because you  started this thread doesn't mean that someone who may read it in the future  will not actually love it, finding it perfect for their requirements!


----------



## miss melancholy

Charles Costante said:


> Miss melancholy, I'm sorry  you didn't find the suggestion to your liking, but just because you  started this thread doesn't mean that someone who may read it in the future  will not actually love it, finding it perfect for their requirements!



*D*on't worry cc  .. *I* eventually would agree most of the sugg*estion*s, but the fact is that *I* often wonder if there're other possibilities, more distant and far from ones ears are used to.


----------



## gandolfo

> it always keeps on being _i've had it up (with) etc etc_, charles. i meant to find something that could be quite different from the choices given so far, if possible.



Well it seems that LC, Charles, FH, Rrose and myself have said what the alternatives in English are available MsM....for your original question

Charles:0 

I like the pussy's bow....meow


----------



## miss melancholy

gandolfo said:


> Well it seems that LC, Charles, FH, Rrose and myself have said what the alternatives in English are available MsM....for your original question



yeah gan, i'm pretty sure they were accomplished to my starting point , yet just wondering about other expressions may come over. 
however, what does _pussy's bow_ exactly refer to?  literally, it would correspond to "a cat needle", but i guess it's not the right way of following. surely is slang..


----------



## gandolfo

MsM
Maybe take the time to look at Charles' link


----------



## miss melancholy

gandolfo said:


> MsM
> Maybe take the time to look at Charles' link



Ouch, I did before but haven't read accurately. 

_(Neal) Well, "pussy's bow" is one of those old Australian idioms meaning "more than enough".
_
So, it would be like saying *I got straight over my edge of suffering/standing*?


----------



## london calling

gandolfo said:


> "I've had it up to here with you" a phrase I often use
> 
> Synonyms of "fed up": "sick and tired of", "sick of", "have had it up to here with", "have had enough of....." , "fed up to the back teeth with.."


Exactly what I suggested above, Gandie! Great minds....


----------



## gandolfo

london calling said:


> Exactly what I suggested above, Gandie! Great minds....


Hi LC
Yes, I know it was déjà vu time.....I felt it was a good idea to put all the synonyms together so as to be super clear for MsM


----------



## EFEDER

I'm fed up!


----------



## miss melancholy

"fed up to the back teeth with.." sounds pretty good, does "back teeth" mean something similar to "I am at the end of my tether"?


----------



## You little ripper!

be fed up to the back teeth

be at the end of tether


----------



## miss melancholy

Charles Costante said:


> be fed up to the back teeth
> 
> be at the end of tether



 and also met _at the end of the rope_​.. pretty much same, right?


----------



## rrose17

To be at the end of one's rope has a feeling of desperation to it where to be fed up with something means you are very tired of someone or something but not quite at the end of your rope.


----------



## miss melancholy

rrose17 said:


> To be at the end on one's rope has a feeling of desperation to it where to be fed up with something means you are very tired of someone or something but not quite at the end of your rope.



Got it , thank you a lot Rose.. And yes, "rope" is equal to "precipizio" exactly, so it would be the worse after one has fallen out of the rope


----------



## luway

Ciao m.m., non capisco costa intendi con 'rope is equal to precipizio'... forse che una persona giunta alla fine della corda non può che trovarsi poi a cadere in un precipizio? In questo caso, sì, è così, dato che è proprio l'etimologia di quella frase idiomatica: v. qui

_* Etymology:*
_
_ A 'rope' is thrown to        someone who is in a difficult place, such as deep water or the edge of a        cliff. If there is not enough rope, the person might be in trouble. So to        be 'at the end of your rope' means that there is no more help available,        and the situation is not good._


Ma forse stiamo andando off topic... Hai comunque trovato una proposta che ti soddisfi come soluzione al tuo problema di traduzione in questo caso?


----------



## Tellure

> *sono ormai al limite della sopportazione* I’m at my wits’ end


dizionari.repubblica.it

E' troppo forte? Chi mi dice gentilmente qualcosa in più su questa espressione? 

Grazie mille, 
R.


----------



## gandolfo

Hi Tells
"At my wits' end"
Is not "troppo forte"

It means that you are overwhelmed with problems and don't know what to do now or next....


----------



## Tellure

gandolfo said:


> Hi Tells
> "At my wits' end"
> Is not "troppo forte"
> 
> It means that you are overwhelmed with problems and don't know what to do now or next....



Ciao gandolfo e grazie davvero per i tuoi sempre utili e puntuali riscontri. 
Molto chiaro, grazie ancora!


----------



## miss melancholy

gandolfo said:


> Hi Tells
> "At my wits' end"
> Is not "troppo forte"
> 
> It means that you are overwhelmed with problems and don't know what to do now or next....



I do like *at my wits!! *



luway said:


> Ciao m.m., non capisco costa intendi con 'rope is equal to precipizio'... forse che una persona giunta alla fine della corda non può che trovarsi poi a cadere in un precipizio? In questo caso, sì, è così, dato che è proprio l'etimologia di quella frase idiomatica: v. qui



Sì , penso proprio di sì, anche se credevo che rope significasse precipizio e non corda , comunque la metafora calza lo stesso a pennello.
Come ben saprai, italianamente c'è anche un'altra metafora: essere sull'orlo del precipizio, ma è tutt'altra cosa.


----------

